# gp3300, charge/dicharge - am i ok?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

beware.. its a long post.. please no "hit search yo!" replies...

time to get serious about racing again.. been off and on, and not really concentrating due to work and stuff, but my wife has encouraged me to be more proactive in my hobby... =) so.. here we go...

ok tell me if i shouldnt be doing this. my head spins after reading so many posts about the best way of keeping 3300's in good shape...

here is what i do:

Of course to charge.. I charge at 6ish amps on my T30, Peak detect cut-off ( voltage threshold .04/.05 for the 6 cell 3300 pack). At about 200 secs, I stop the charge and start over, to ensure my T30 gets as close to 3300 as possible. My T30 has the 4.5 software revision. Seems to charge right around 2350 secs for a near full peak. (about 35iissshh mins or so I guess...) right around 135-145 degreeees.

After a run/practice/qualify/run, I discharge my batteries on a 30 amp discharger device and let them coooool. Such as on my T30, or a Integy Reactor 30. On the T30 set the cutoff of course to 5.4 (0.9 per cell). If I am going to store them, I will quick charge for about 1 min till the next week or so for racing...

If I am going to charge the 3300's again, I will toss them on to a Trinity Real Time 2 tray (the one that goes to 0) for ONLY about a minute or two.. and then off to my Turbo 30 for charging... this is rare as I have enough 3300's to use once on a raceday.. unless I don't bring all my gear.

Am I doing ok here? I know everyone has their own flavor.. but I think it works pretty good for me.. You tend to forget how to do things when you don't race as religiously as you did before.


why do i always post at 1am when I start thinking tooo much into things..
(yes I've read all the posts on the battery care posts for the most part).

Your Friendly Hobbytalk Resident Mutt
Da Mits

_ps. I appreciate any feedback, or change in my style... i race offroad and onroad touring only now._


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

RCMits said:


> Of course to charge.. I charge at 5/6 amps on my T30, Peak detect cut-off ( voltage threshold .04/.05 for the 6 cell 3300 pack). At about 200 secs, I stop the charge and start over, to ensure my T30 gets as close to 3300 as possible. My T30 has the 4.5 software revision. Seems to charge right around 2350 secs for a near full peak. (about 35iissshh mins or so I guess...) right around 135-145 degreeees.
> 
> After a run/practice/qualify/run, I discharge my batteries on a 30 amp discharger device and let them coooool. Such as on my T30, or a Integy Reactor 30. On the T30 set the cutoff of course to 5.4 (0.9 per cell). If I am going to store them, I will quick charge for about 1 min till the next week or so for racing...
> 
> If I am going to charge the 3300's again, I will toss them on to a Trinity Real Time 2 tray (the one that goes to 0) for ONLY about a minute or two.. and then off to my Turbo 30 for charging... this is rare as I have enough 3300's to use once on a raceday.. unless I don't bring all my gear.


This all looks good, but you can store them with more charge in them. Maybe 4 to 5 mins. Then discharge them at 30 amps with your T=30; then charge them as usual. I use a temp gague and stop at 100 deg and them resume later. Just my personal preference.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

Do his charge time numbers seem right I mean I'm running 4 cell using a lrp comp and novak millennium Pro charging at 5 & 6 amps mine usually charge @ 40-45 min and usually finish 3600(ish) mah +/- ? Temp wise they come off the charger @ 130

I have an Octane 2 discharger, I discharge with after I run. Each pack sits on the tray for 10-20 min then gets put away till I charge them again.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

fredracer said:


> I have an Octane 2 discharger, I discharge with after I run. Each pack sits on the tray for 10-20 min then gets put away till I charge them again.


was the octane 2 a 0 discharge or .9 cutoff?


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

0 discharge


----------

